# sooft du willst



## uguban

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen, was auf Spanisch heißt:

Du kannst kommen, sooft du willst.

oder:

Ich treibe Sport, sooft ich kann.?

Mit 'siempre que' + subj.? (Das heißt doch dann aber 'vorausgesetzt, dass', oder?)

Danke


----------



## iaf

Mir fallen im Moment nur Ausdrücke mit "tantas veces/las veces" ein:
Puedes venir tantas veces quieras.
 Hago deportes tantas veces pueda.​  Aber im Alltag würde ich es eigentlich eher so sagen:
Puedes venir (todas) las veces que quieras.
 Hago deportes las veces que puedo. (hier ohne Subj.)​


----------



## uguban

Vielen Dank. Würdest du sagen, dass folgende Sätze dann falsch wären?:

Hago deporte cada vez que puedo.

Puedes venir cada vez que quieras.


----------



## heidita

uguban said:


> Vielen Dank. Würdest du sagen, dass folgende Sätze dann falsch wären?:
> 
> Hago deporte siempre que puedo.
> 
> Puedes venir siempre que quieras.


 
Falsch kan man nicht sagen, aber es hört sich nicht gut an.

En España diríamos: 

Puedes venir* siempre* que quieras.


----------



## Acnalb

Deine Sätze sind richtig Uguban.(meine Meinung)
Du kannst  auch sagen:

Hago deporte siempre que puedo.
Pudes venir a casa cuando quieras.


----------



## iaf

uguban said:


> Vielen Dank. Würdest du sagen, dass folgende Sätze dann falsch wären?:
> 
> Hago deporte cada vez que puedo.
> 
> Puedes venir cada vez que quieras.



Hört sich für mich richtig an!
Das wäre dann im Sinne von "jedesmal wenn/dass..."


----------



## heidita

Acnalb said:


> Hago deporte siempre que puedo.
> Puedes venir a casa cuando quieras.


 


iaf said:


> Hört sich für mich richtig an!
> Das wäre dann im Sinne von "jedesmal wenn/dass..."


 
Ich habe es mal meinem Mann vorgelesen:

¡¡A ver, te suena ..cada vez que puedo" y en seguida ha dicho "..siempre que..." , incluso mejor en la segunda frase.

No es que cada vez sea incorrecto, propiamente dicho, pero no "se dice".


----------



## iaf

heidita said:


> Ich habe es mal meinem Mann vorgelesen:
> 
> ¡¡A ver, te suena ..cada vez que puedo" y en seguida ha dicho "..siempre que..." , incluso mejor en la segunda frase.
> 
> No es que cada vez sea incorrecto, propiamente dicho, pero no "se dice".



Bueh, ya ves, Heidita, lo que "se dice" siempre es tan relativo... 

La diferencia que veo es la misma que entre "jedesmal wenn" y "so oft". 
La primera (cada vez que) parece hacer menos probable la acción, es como decir: "cuando encuentro la posibilidad".
Mientras que la segunda (las veces que) es como decir: "¡no me pierdo una!"

Saludos, iaf.


----------



## uguban

Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## heidita

iaf said:


> Bueh, ya ves, Heidita, lo que "se dice" siempre es tan relativo...


 
Es cierto, iaf. Naturalmente siempre expreso la opinión desde el punto de vista de español de España.


----------

